# Mon Imac s'éteint tout seul !



## nicomaly (21 Janvier 2008)

Bj
Voila mon IMac s'éteint tout seul (plus de conection electrique) en plein travail et de manière aléatoire, parfois 1 fois en 15 jours parfois 10 fois en une heure !! 
Quelqu'un connaît le problème ??

Imac 2GHz PowerPC G5 DDR SDRAM 1Go avec 10.4 et 10.5.1 aujourd'hui !!


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Janvier 2008)

nicomaly a dit:


> Bj
> Voila mon IMac s'éteint tout seul (plus de conection electrique) en plein travail et de manière aléatoire, parfois 1 fois en 15 jours parfois 10 fois en une heure !!
> Quelqu'un connaît le problème ??
> 
> Imac 2GHz PowerPC G5 DDR SDRAM 1Go avec 10.4 et 10.5.1 aujourd'hui !!



Je ne suis pas certain de comprendre ce qui t'arrive, mais tu peux essayer ceci : 

Préférences  Système : 

--> Matériel 

--> Économiseur d'énergie


Là, voici le réglage que je te conseille (ce que j'ai sélectionné pour moi) : 


Suspendre l'activité de l'ordinateur après une inactivité de : Jamais 

Suspendre l'activité du ou des écrans après une inactivité de : 3h

En décochant : Suspendre dès que possible l'activité du ou des disques durs 


Ensuite, tu cliques sur "Programmer", et tu vérifies que tout est bien décoché. 


Deux captures d'écran, pour que ce soit plus clair (vignettes cliquables). 












En espérant que ton problème venait bien de là.


----------



## nicomaly (21 Janvier 2008)

Mon IMac s'éteint tout seul comme ci on débranche l'alim, ce n'est pas un suspension d'activité !!
Et cela arrive lorsque je travail, en plein milieu d'une phrase dans Word ou d'une retouche dans photoshop !!
Pour le redémarrer je suis obligée d'appuier sur le bouton ON/OFF.


----------



## maclyr (21 Janvier 2008)

re les gens 

regarde voir ta prise electrique et change de prise
Si le probleme persiste, direct au SAV d'omar et fred

nan serieux change de prise electrique

bonne journée


----------



## 4bjomm (21 Janvier 2008)

g déjà eu ce genre de problème, çà vient de l'alimentation,c'est connu d'apple, normalement la réparation est pris en charge par apple même hors garantie. Je l'avais amené dans un centre qui répare les macs pour les professionnels, il me l'ont gardé une semaine environ, après plus de problème. Je crois que sur le site d'apple tu as les numéros de séries qui ont ce probléme, j'avais un G5 20 pouces, j'espère ke cela peut t'aider.


----------



## nicomaly (22 Janvier 2008)

Merci, je regard sur le site d'apple !


----------



## sangamo (27 Mars 2008)

nicomaly a dit:


> Merci, je regard sur le site d'apple !


Bonjour !
J'ai le même problème que toi depuis aujourd'hui tout juste : mon iMac (G5) s'éteint intempestivement. Depuis quelques heures il marche impec, mais il s'est éteint plusieurs fois ce matin après l'allumage (3 à 4 fois de suite) et parfois en appuyant sur une touche du clavier. j'ai cru que c'était le clavier, puis un virus 
Si tu as trouvé la liste des numéros qui ont ce problème et si tu as des tuyaux   qui faut-il contacter sur apple ? etc. merci de me les communiquer. Je ferai de même si j'ai des renseignements.


----------



## djm (30 Mars 2008)

Bien qu'il y a un défaut de série sur les premier imac G5,il est possible aussi que c'est une mise en sécurité dùe à une surchauffe (accumulation de poussière dans la ventilation) . Installe widget istat pro pour de plus ample renseignement.


----------



## sangamo (30 Mars 2008)

Merci, mais malheureusement ce n'est pas cela car, après une journée pénarde, il vient  de refuser de démarrer ce matin : il s'éteignait juste après le bip sonore ou parfois (au mieux) après le démarrage complet. Je viens de faire un hardware test : tout est OK et j'ai aussi chargé "temperature monitor" qui m'indique actuellement 58,2°.
J'ai ouvert un autre post pour expliquer mon cas hier.
cordialement


----------



## xanamo (3 Décembre 2010)

bonjour a tous je possède un imac  24 
depuis 1 mois panne  bizarre la premier écran figer au bout d une demie heures d'utilisations
j appel appel car envoie de technicien qui détecte une carte graphique défectueuse 
commande de la pièces  montage de celle si 3 jours  apprêt 
au bout  d une heures utilisation le mac s éteins tous seule rappel appel car  qui renvoie un technicien et ramènent la bécane a l' atelier au bout de trois semaine et plusieurs appel on me dit que c'est la carte mère je receper la machine déposer par un livreurs au bout d une demie heures utilisation rebelote arête complet de l'imac 24 appel car ne comprend pas ce qui l ce passe suis en droit de réclamer une machine neuve bizarre que les technicien ne trouve pas la panne


----------



## cherryblue (3 Décembre 2010)

xanamo a dit:


> bizarre que les technicien ne trouve pas la panne



peut-être parce qu'il n'a pas bien compris ce que tu voulais. A ta place, voici la première chose que je ferais : http://www.francaisfacile.com/


----------



## David_b (3 Décembre 2010)

xanamo a dit:


> bonjour a tous je possède un imac  24
> depuis 1 mois panne  bizarre la premier écran figer au bout d une demie heures d'utilisations
> j appel appel car envoie de technicien qui détecte une carte graphique défectueuse
> commande de la pièces  montage de celle si 3 jours  apprêt
> au bout  d une heures utilisation le mac s éteins tous seule rappel appel car  qui renvoie un technicien et ramènent la bécane a l' atelier au bout de trois semaine et plusieurs appel on me dit que c'est la carte mère je receper la machine déposer par un livreurs au bout d une demie heures utilisation rebelote arête complet de l'imac 24 appel car ne comprend pas ce qui l ce passe suis en droit de réclamer une machine neuve bizarre que les technicien ne trouve pas la panne



T'as aussi un problème de ponctuation 
Fais un effort, STP, ça rend ton message pénible à lire.

Je ne sais même pas quelle est ta question ?

Si Apple te propose un échange, te prive pas de le faire. Ta machine a de toute évidence un gros souci.

Edit: Sniff sniff, c'est quoi cette odeur de cochon grillé ? Oh ben c'est moi


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Décembre 2010)

xanamo a dit:


> j appel appel



Si c'est volontaire, c'est génial ! 

Si c'est involontaire, c'est cool quand même.  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h22 ----------




xanamo a dit:


> arête complet de l'imac



Devenu muet comme une carpe ?  

PS : si tu es étranger, tu as toutes les excuses de commettre quelques maladresses en français ; mais, outre que les Français sont taquins de nature, cela ne rend pas la communication aisée, conviens-en.


----------



## xanamo (3 Décembre 2010)

ba non c est pas volontaire 
je trouve seulement bizarre quil   ne trouve pas cette panne il mon même envoyer un logiciel que jais installer et qui fessait un contrôle complet de la bécane jais du renvoyer par mailles a un technicien  appel care  jais regarder les résulta ces a rien comprendre par contre on trouve tous les infos nous concernant sur ces rapport logiciel installer avec les codes nos infos perso 
heureusement que j ais formater complément 
en plus le 24 n est plus produits ont t'il des réserve 
moi je  m inquiète il peuvent encore changer la mémoire si ces pas ca le disque dure ou la plaque usb ou le processeur ca peut durer longtemps 
moi en tout cas j ai demander e remplacement  1 mois sans bécane 2H30 d'appel
ca fait beaucoup


----------



## David_b (3 Décembre 2010)

Cratès a dit:


> PS : si tu es étranger, tu as toutes les excuses de commettre quelques maladresses en français ; mais, outre que les Français sont taquins de nature, cela ne rend pas la communication aisée, conviens-en.


Je ne connais aucune langue qui soit sans ponctuation, mais je n'en connais pas beaucoup


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Décembre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Je ne connais aucune langue qui soit sans ponctuation, mais je n'en connais pas beaucoup



Le chinois traditionnel (i.e. d'avant l'occidentalisation) est sans ponctuation. "Tu être pas être Chinois" : littéralement, c'est ainsi que l'on pose la question "Es-tu Chinois ?". Nul besoin d'un point d'interrogation. Ou on utilise un mot marqueur en fin de phrase, comme en japonais.

_N&#301; shì bú shì zh&#333;ng guó rén_ (?)
ou
_N&#301; shì Zh&#333;ng guó rén ma_ (?)

Ni ponctuation ni même espaces dans le latin des inscriptions romaines. Etc.

Mais je suis pour la ponctuation malgré tout.


----------

